# Do you know how to find Chinese suppliers?



## stinirene

We all know China is a great market, made-in-china products are more cheaper than other countries, millions of people are making profit by importing from China. 

The point is find you a reliable supplier , rather than being scammed or getting poor quality.also I think you'd like deal direct with the manufacturer rather than a middleman. let me tell you something about China: most of the suppliers you meet online or at the trade fairs are trade companies, agents, middlemen or even scammers etc. In China, different products has their manufacturing bases in different cities. like shoes & garments factories are most located in Putian city Fujian province; leather product factories are gather round Guangdong province, and my hometown Liuyang city is the home of firework. plywood's bases are in Shandong province etc.

Since you can't come to China for a visit, the best way is get you a sourcing agent, soucing the suplier in China,in the meantime, verifying the supplier for you.
you can find me on skype : stin002, for more suggestion.


----------



## Dexter

Hey,

I suppose there are heaps places like that but try DH Gate. It is similar to ebay except that it is more business oriented.


----------



## stinirene

DHGATE is a china-based site. yeah,it's kinda like ebay.


----------



## stinirene

Those B2B sites are kinda similar, we have checked many chinese suppliers for foreign customers, some gold members even turned out to be scammers. 
some people wish buy brands from China with lower cost, and usually paied by western union or T/T, but finally they either lose their money or get a fake item.
For large orders. a charge of 100 or 200 dollars service compared to thousands dollars' business risk is nothing.


----------



## shirley

*How to do dropshipping from China to Australia?*

Many people would like to have a small business while they are students, workers. But a relierable supplier is more important. Upsneaker provide our users this opportunities. It dealing clothing, shoes, caps, purse, belts, sunglasses...everythings. Just take a look around. You can google to find it.


----------



## alexduduta

Dexter said:


> Hey,
> 
> I suppose there are heaps places like that but try DH Gate. It is similar to ebay except that it is more business oriented.


DH Gate is good, but Duduta will be better because it is now specailized in doing wholesale and dropship. from both wholesale and dropship, you can benefit a lot not only from the price but also from the saving of stocking fee.
hope it could help/


----------



## shazi

stinirene said:


> We all know China is a great market, made-in-china products are more cheaper than other countries, millions of people are making profit by importing from China.
> 
> The point is find you a reliable supplier , rather than being scammed or getting poor quality.also I think you'd like deal direct with the manufacturer rather than a middleman. let me tell you something about China: most of the suppliers you meet online or at the trade fairs are trade companies, agents, middlemen or even scammers etc. In China, different products has their manufacturing bases in different cities. like shoes & garments factories are most located in Putian city Fujian province; leather product factories are gather round Guangdong province, and my hometown Liuyang city is the home of firework. plywood's bases are in Shandong province etc.
> 
> Since you can't come to China for a visit, the best way is get you a sourcing agent, soucing the suplier in China,in the meantime, verifying the supplier for you.
> you can find me on skype : stin002, for more suggestion.


there is a site named "alibaba" there are many agents from china , you may check that .


----------



## stinirene

shazi said:


> there is a site named "alibaba" there are many agents from china , you may check that .


As I know.most of the companies in alibaba are trading companies. agents. I think you'd rarther dealing with a factory directly.


----------



## maggie2010

*Some Chinese supplier's suggestions*



stinirene said:


> We all know China is a great market, made-in-china products are more cheaper than other countries, millions of people are making profit by importing from China.
> 
> The point is find you a reliable supplier , rather than being scammed or getting poor quality.also I think you'd like deal direct with the manufacturer rather than a middleman. let me tell you something about China: most of the suppliers you meet online or at the trade fairs are trade companies, agents, middlemen or even scammers etc. In China, different products has their manufacturing bases in different cities. like shoes & garments factories are most located in Putian city Fujian province; leather product factories are gather round Guangdong province, and my hometown Liuyang city is the home of firework. plywood's bases are in Shandong province etc.
> 
> Since you can't come to China for a visit, the best way is get you a sourcing agent, soucing the suplier in China,in the meantime, verifying the supplier for you.
> you can find me on skype : stin002, for more suggestion.


Hi, you said right. China is a great market, made-in-china products are more cheaper than other countries. There are several Chinese B2C websites selling large quantity of products made in China, such as Dinodirect.com. Good luck!


----------



## mjones2011

Dexter said:


> Hey,
> 
> I suppose there are heaps places like that but try DH Gate. It is similar to ebay except that it is more business oriented.


It's true it is like ebay. I bought from DH Gate a mobile phone and I was unhappy with the product. Indeed, I had the possibility to return ot but at my own cost. So, I won't recommend it to anyone... poor quality for products.


----------



## alexduduta

if you want , you can find many on alibaba or on taobao,just try it


----------



## donaldchina

I think if you want to get a reliable supplier for large amount and long time cooperation, it's better to China to have a look and comparsion.


----------



## HeverLeger

stinirene said:


> We all know China is a great market, made-in-china products are more cheaper than other countries, millions of people are making profit by importing from China.
> 
> The point is find you a reliable supplier , rather than being scammed or getting poor quality.also I think you'd like deal direct with the manufacturer rather than a middleman. let me tell you something about China: most of the suppliers you meet online or at the trade fairs are trade companies, agents, middlemen or even scammers etc. In China, different products has their manufacturing bases in different cities. like shoes & garments factories are most located in Putian city Fujian province; leather product factories are gather round Guangdong province, and my hometown Liuyang city is the home of firework. plywood's bases are in Shandong province etc.
> 
> Since you can't come to China for a visit, the best way is get you a sourcing agent, soucing the suplier in China,in the meantime, verifying the supplier for you.
> you can find me on skype : stin002, for more suggestion.


You can find many B2C or C2C site searching by google.


----------



## stinirene

That's ture you can search many b2b sites online. there's another problem, how to assure if the supplier is legitimacy. during our working experience, we have met many victims of being scammed by chinese supplier. sometimes even some paid member of B2B sites turned out to be scammer. 
And it's always suggested to check your supplier before payment. apply a third party work on behalf of you, contact the local officials for confirmation, stop you from scammer. reduce your businss risk in China.


----------



## mifzal

stinirene said:


> We all know China is a great market, made-in-china products are more cheaper than other countries, millions of people are making profit by importing from China.
> 
> The point is find you a reliable supplier , rather than being scammed or getting poor quality.also I think you'd like deal direct with the manufacturer rather than a middleman. let me tell you something about China: most of the suppliers you meet online or at the trade fairs are trade companies, agents, middlemen or even scammers etc. In China, different products has their manufacturing bases in different cities. like shoes & garments factories are most located in Putian city Fujian province; leather product factories are gather round Guangdong province, and my hometown Liuyang city is the home of firework. plywood's bases are in Shandong province etc.
> 
> Since you can't come to China for a visit, the best way is get you a sourcing agent, soucing the suplier in China,in the meantime, verifying the supplier for you.
> you can find me on skype : stin002, for more suggestion.


What sort of products are you looking at? We are the direct source for loads of items from China. We have a website to show but unfortunately, this forum doesn't allow us to publish. If you can let us know your exact product requirement, we can help you.


----------



## probena

mifzal said:


> What sort of products are you looking at? We are the direct source for loads of items from China. We have a website to show but unfortunately, this forum doesn't allow us to publish. If you can let us know your exact product requirement, we can help you.


If you got xbox live codes - let me know on my paypal: probena.pm


----------



## steven.china

Hi everyone, 

Stating that most of the companies attending Trade Shows and having a website on Alibaba are trading companies is inaccurate. 

The first thing you can do is check out the "Company" page on each supplier's Alibaba website and see if they call themselves "Manufacturer" or "Trading Company".
The second thing you can do is open a chat window and ask (politely) if they indeed are what they say they are, and ask them to confirm. You can also request that they provide you with their registration files and pictures of the premises. 

Hope this helps. 

Steven


----------



## dragonwei

Try alibaba


----------



## dora

i think the most useful way is google,only check and survey,you will get the right supplier


----------



## SaleHoo

I know this may be an old thread, but if you want to find reliable Chinese suppliers I'd recommend these based on our experience:

*Visit their trade shows/trade fairs in China:*

The best way to get a real look at the product and the supplier would be to pay them a visit. It will would be better for you negotiate face to face as well. Popular trade fairs in China are:

- The Canton Fair 
- The East China Fair
- The International Consumer Electronics Show
(Trade fair is in the U.S but with many Chinese suppliers)

*Outsourcing Agency:*

pay for someone dedicated to sourcing supplier for you, here are some reputable ones (not affiliated fyi):
- 80/20 Sourcing
- Import Dojo
- Easy Imex

*Online Supplier Directories*
They provide you a well-researched database of suppliers to choose from, just pay a nominal fee. Some popular supplier directories are:

- SaleHoo (disclaimer: this is our site)
- Doba
- Worldwidebrands

*Chinese Online Marketplaces:*
- Alibaba
- Aliexpress

Note that these are just suggestion, you should do your own research. If you want a detailed look at how to find reliable suppliers from China, you can check out this guide:

Best of luck!


----------



## CandyChristina

We are professional manufacturer & integrate supplier from China, and owned drop ship logistics ability worldwide. we are looking for long term business partner in Australia & NZ, and offer huge discount for distributor.
we offer various items and best services with low price & good quality products, 
pls tell us your favor categories or visit us on LenaGaga (dot) com (for retail)


----------



## Soso72

And about global sources direct? it another one


----------



## builder_all2018

Nowadays, you can use Alibaba, Dh Gate and other reputable online suppliers you can also confirm there credibility via number of reviews they've received.


----------



## familydealsweekly

Global Sources, DHgate, AliExpress are the best alternatives to find a Chinese Supplier.
.


----------

